# COBIA Spotting



## Wingman1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I have a 21 seacraft with a cobia tower and have been wanting to catch a fish. I do however, have trouble seeing them. I have been told you want to stay close to shore, but I see all these boats about 1/4 to 1/2 of a mile off the beach. When you go that far off the shore line will you be able to spot them from such a low tower (Its on top of the T-top)? Is it distinct when you see one, and how do you approach the fish? I feel like the deeper the water the harder it is to see them...Thank you for the help.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

This coming Monday is the "Hook, Line and Sinker Seminar Series" Cobia fishing seminar. This month's guest speaker is Tommy Holmes, owner of Outcast Bait and Tackle and an accomplished cobia fisherman. Come on out to Flounders on Pensacola Beach, food starts at 6:30 and the seminar starts at 7:00.

I think this event will be able to answer a lot of your questions!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

There's a whole lot to learn . That's why it's called fishing.


----------



## Big Perm (Aug 1, 2011)

Is the seminar open to anyone?


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Big Perm said:


> Is the seminar open to anyone?


Yes sir it is. There will be a lot of great info from some of the best on the gulf.


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

IF you got room for another body I'd be more than happy to hop on and show you:thumbup:


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Get some good quality polarized sunglasses and start riding. Once you see the 1st one, the next gets easier and the next and the next....


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

If it makes you feel better I have gone 0-0 in 3 years of looking. I haven't seen one yet while looking for them. I have seen 2 that swam up to my boat after typical cobia season. I went 0-2 on those. They were both too short anyway though.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Aquahollic said:


> If it makes you feel better I have gone 0-0 in 3 years of looking. I haven't seen one yet while looking for them. I have seen 2 that swam up to my boat after typical cobia season. I went 0-2 on those. They were both too short anyway though.


It's tough If you have the same setup as I do. I have a center console with a crows nest no controls. Its MAY be big enough to squeeze 2 ppl in but it would be tight. Its usually just me and my fishing partner SNATCH IT (forum name) and we take turns looking. It's frustrating with only one set of eyes and if one of us see a fish then the yelling starts........."FISH FISH FISH.....11 o'clock.......50 yards......go left......ok neutral........SOB is heading inshore......DAMN IT HE WENT DOWN......circle back and lets wait on him to pop"!! It suxs but we ALWAYS have a blast laughing and making fun when we screw the pooch so to speak! Better then working ANYDAY!! Good luck hope you guys kill a big slob this year.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

Just go and start looking. It's called hunting for a reason. Just dont go nuts and slam the boat in reverse the minute you see one. Remember they're traveling west so they come quick when heading east, so slow down. It's also good to look to the side and behind you when traveling west, especially in the afternoon.


----------



## Bullshooter (Oct 5, 2007)

Just like deer huntin'. It helps to look for anything in the water, not just cobia. Find weeds, find turtles, find rays, and keep lookin' for them brown sharks!


----------

